# Cherry Tree Scents



## Hazel (Dec 12, 2010)

Has anyone seen that Cherry Tree Scents/Celestial Colors website is selling FOs at 30%-50% off?

http://www.celestialcolors.com/fragrances1.html

On the home page, it says "This website will be permanently closed after December 31, 2010". Anyone know if this means just their fragrance section or if this will include the celestial colors site, too?


----------



## krissy (Dec 12, 2010)

OMG!! no! that is where i buy all of my colors! they can't close!!

i sent them an email and asked them. i really hope they are not closing down totally...


----------



## cwarren (Dec 12, 2010)

Can anyone comment on fragrance oils ??


----------



## Hazel (Dec 12, 2010)

krissy - 

Please let us know what they say. I had been wanting to buy some celestial colors but I've had to keep to a strict budget for the past couple of months and I haven't been buying supplies.

But if they are closing, I want to get some before they do.


----------



## krissy (Dec 12, 2010)

i will Hazel. they have the best colors (to me anyways) i may buy one of each color if they are going out of business...


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 12, 2010)

Are LabColors the same? They both use FD&C colors. http://www.brambleberry.com/LabColors-C171.aspx


----------



## cwarren (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope they are not closing .. they have changed color kits..
now
you can now pick 10 
or have all 40 colors  savings of about 30.00

I ordered the choose 10 colors.


----------



## krissy (Dec 14, 2010)

what colors did you choose. i have the pick ten too...


----------



## cwarren (Dec 14, 2010)

krissy said:
			
		

> what colors did you choose. i have the pick ten too...


Iced lemon, Rasberry, Strawberry, Lapis, Royal blue, Hyacinth, voilet, shamrock, berry, muscadine


----------



## krissy (Dec 14, 2010)

i have Raspberry (my fav), Muscadine, Hyacinth, Grass Stain, Sunshine, Sweet Potato, Princess Pink, Sea Foam, Lapis and one more i cant remember.


----------



## krissy (Dec 15, 2010)

according to Trish The entire website will be closed after December. 


I am so sad


----------



## Hazel (Dec 15, 2010)

Oh no! I'd better order some celestial colors. I've really been wanting to try them. Thanks for checking, Krissy. 

Is anyone able to answer soapbuddy's question on whether lab colors are the same?


----------

